# ill buy new set which do you recommend? 1 -2 or 3



## jaraunal (Aug 16, 2010)

1 http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/TapeTech-Value-Set 

2 http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Drywall-Master-Full-Set

3 http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Columbia-Tools-Full-Set


why???

thanks


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

not # 3 ,toss a coin for other 2


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> not # 3 ,toss a coin for other 2



What do you have against Columbia?:blink:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Too hard to spell________:blink: Just kidding, of course!! :thumbup: I would like to hear the answer. Not his favorite color?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Muddauber said:


> What do you have against Columbia?:blink:


nothing ,# 3 premier (blue line) to me premier is like buying a russian Lada ,numbers 1 and 2, ,tape tec and columbia are like arguing which truck is better,ford or chev.for example ;I got 0ne tape tec bazooka,2 columbia bazooka's,use to own a concord,I perfer the tape tec only cause there is a BIT less drag running the angle tapes,not such a major difference to where i would say I really hate one or the other,tried a premier once when i was in Toronto,it felt cumber sum ,just looked cheap to me ( my opinion) there's a thread on here about the blue line so......


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

#3 is Columbia!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

oh [email protected] ,I only had that link up for 2 or 3 seconds ,seen that lite baby blue and just assumed premier, my bo bo


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Still read, with interest, your opinion on Blue Line. I have Tape Tech and Tape Worm. Have one set of Blue Line boxes and they sure are cumbersome like you say. I like the color but it ends there.


----------

